# Lump on vulva



## JamieR (Apr 20, 2009)

I noticed today my staffie cross has a lump on her vulva. It looks quite sore, i just hope it's not cancerous. I've taken a picture for your opinions on what it might be and what causes this to happen. I do intend on taking her in to the vet sometime within the week....










We keep where the dogs sleep clean, their beds are washed once a week too. We do have a fleas at the moment and all 3 dogs have them, could this be a bite? Pest control are coming out Monday to spray the house.

Thanks,
Jamie.


----------



## JamieR (Apr 20, 2009)

Bump. Anyone? Really worried on this one.


----------



## MoosMom (Sep 15, 2009)

Looks like something ingrown, hair maybe or she could have been bit by something. Certainly dont wait to have your vet look at that. In the mean time dont treat it at home with anything. It could make it worse. Best of luck to you.


----------



## JamieR (Apr 20, 2009)

Just a quick update. I haven't been able to get to the vets, nor will i be able to until Thursday, as my parents are not in the country.

I checked again today, it is still the same size, however when i felt it, it burst, followed by a little puss/blood. I don't want it to become infected badly, so is there anything i can use for now until i can get her to the vets? Will i be able to use an antiseptic cream on her?

Thanks,
Jamie


----------



## Nes (Aug 27, 2009)

Heat & some polysporin always works for me.

However, if it's hot (infected) or gets bigger she really needs to go in. I think MM is right it looks like a bite or something.


----------



## JamieR (Apr 20, 2009)

Just another update. I went and bought some Johnson's Antibacterial Powder for pets earlier today. It's been almost 5 hours since i applied it, and it's gone down a considerable amount. The redness has gone and the lump is almost flat now. I highly recommend this stuff for cuts, bites etc it's amazing stuff.

Regards,
Jamie.


----------



## Nes (Aug 27, 2009)

If in doubt with an on-the-skin-soar like this one, I always treat with an anti-bacterial (like polysporin). I'm glad she's feeling better!


----------

